

Why do dead whales explode? - lukashed
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/2/5674734/why-do-dead-whales-explode

======
jacquesm
Cows will do this too (Warning, gross picture):

[http://pics.ww.com/v/jacques/trips/us2/dscf0622.jpg.html](http://pics.ww.com/v/jacques/trips/us2/dscf0622.jpg.html)

Basically any animal that's got a pretty good seal going and that is in a
prolonged state of decomposition will eventually puncture like a balloon at
its weakest point. The reason is simply the gases created by the bacteria that
decompose the body have to go somewhere, the better the seal the bigger the
eventual bang.

